# Unknown on eBay !



## andysk

A 'supertest' for you all -

I spotted this on eBay this afternoon, Item Nr : 300606532797 (4 slides)
Does anyone know what vessel this is/was, and the story behind these pics, which were taken in 1965 ?


----------



## James_C

I would say it's certainly an ex Liberty ship, and judging by the state of the hull it's been there some time.
I'm a bit perplexed as to the symmetrical structures affixed to where you'd normally find the fore and aft gun tubs, they almost look like beacons. 
The fact that there's no superstructure/funnel or any signs of cargo gear aside from the two samson posts suggests they've been cut back in a deliberate manner, perhaps scrapped. 
I wonder if this could be a beached Liberty used as a navy/airforce target?


Photos here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300606532...t=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## John Rogers

James_C said:


> I would say it's certainly an ex Liberty ship, and judging by the state of the hull it's been there some time.
> I'm a bit perplexed as to the symmetrical structures affixed to where you'd normally find the fore and aft gun tubs, they almost look like beacons.
> The fact that there's no superstructure/funnel or any signs of cargo gear aside from the two samson posts suggests they've been cut back in a deliberate manner, perhaps scrapped.
> I wonder if this could be a beached Liberty used as a navy/airforce target?
> 
> 
> Photos here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300606532...t=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


It could have been used for storage.

John


----------



## joebuckham

John Rogers said:


> It could have been used for storage.
> 
> John


judging by the holes in it somebody objected to what was being stored there. it looks like a target for someone with serious fire power.


----------



## clevewyn

I think you will find this is the SS James E. Longstreet as she was at that time, now a sunken wreck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p38khYKxqLI


----------



## andysk

Thanks guys, I thought someone would know the history !
Cheers
Andy


----------

